# oblivion mods



## DirtyD86

*the OBLIVION thread*

i'm a little late to jump on the oblivion train. i played it on 360 back in the day and recently got another copy for PC, so here i am 

there are TONS of mods out there. im using:

- open cities  *edit* there is a major performance hit with this mod, so i don't suggest using it
- grumblepunks lockpick mods
- realistic force 
- reneers guard overhaul
- JOG stealth overhaul
- vaults of cyrodiil
- unofficial oblivion patch

i've heard of OOO but it seems to have a lot of compatibility issues with other mods so i have been avoiding it. what mods do you guys use?




TO GET RID OF OPENING CREDITS AND VIDEOS DELETE THE FOLLOWING FILES:
C:/Program Files/Bethesda Softworks/OblivionData/Video

-2k games.bik
-oblivion legal.bik
-oblivion iv logo.bik
-bethesda softworks HD720p.bik
-game studios.bik


----------



## Ramodkk

This sounds interesting. Finished the main and haven't played in a while, maybe these will pull me back into it.

If you don't mind, what do each of those mods do?


----------



## DirtyD86

ramodkk said:


> This sounds interesting. Finished the main and haven't played in a while, maybe these will pull me back into it.
> 
> If you don't mind, what do each of those mods do?




don't mind at all 

- open cities - gets rid of loading screens when entering cities, to create a more fluid transition into them like morrowind had. overall just makes cities more enjoyable *note* major performance hit with this mod, use only if you have a monster of a machine

- grumblepunks lockpick mods - allows crafting of lockpicks from certain metallic objects scattered around cyrodiil 

- realistic force - more realistic physics. when you jump on a table, the objects don't shoot across the room.

- reneers guard overhaul - changes the way guards interact with you. if you get caught sneaking around they will follow you. if you attack a secluded guard and manage to kill him without anyone finding out, your bounty doesn't go up. before, you could hit a guard that was alone in the middle of the forest and instantly be wanted. this mod just changes their whole behavior and makes them more fun IMO

- JOG stealth overhaul - makes stealth more useful. makes darkness hide your character more, makes your armor effect how well you sneak, makes it easier to hide during combat, etc

- vaults of cyrodiil - adds an extremely well guarded vault to the castle of each city. they take a lot of planning and skill to pull off without getting killed or arrested, but the rewards are amazing. think oceans 11 

- unofficial oblivion patch - fixes random bugs. basically makes the game way more playable


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice!  Seems like I'm gonna start "Oblivioning" again. Do have links, by chance?


----------



## DirtyD86

http://tesnexus.com - free membership, well worth it

*edit - site is down at the moment, dont let that affect your opinion of it. excellent site, usually stable


----------



## ronster667

i beat the arena on the xbox 360 i love that game, my friend wanted to borrow it so i let him, then when i asked for it back he said he never borrowed mine he went out and bought his own, so lol when i get a better computer im goig to buy it for pc, i didnt even know they had it for pc


----------



## gamerman4

enormous mod
Oscruo's Oblivion Overhaul
http://jorgeoscuro.googlepages.com/
made leveling up less of a hassle and make the game more fun all-around


----------



## DirtyD86

gamerman4 said:


> enormous mod
> Oscruo's Oblivion Overhaul
> http://jorgeoscuro.googlepages.com/
> made leveling up less of a hassle and make the game more fun all-around



yeah i've heard a lot about this one but have been skeptical because of the incompatibility issues it has with other mods. do you think it is worth trying?


----------



## gamerman4

DirtyD86 said:


> yeah i've heard a lot about this one but have been skeptical because of the incompatibility issues it has with other mods. do you think it is worth trying?



I always installed it when playing Oblivion.
here is the FAQ, it tells you what it does.
http://jorgeoscuro.googlepages.com/oscuro'soblivionoverhaulfaq


----------



## DirtyD86

gamerman4 said:


> I always installed it when playing Oblivion.
> here is the FAQ, it tells you what it does.
> http://jorgeoscuro.googlepages.com/oscuro'soblivionoverhaulfaq



cool, i just installed it. i will play it tonight and post a mini review


----------



## Ramodkk

Waiting for this!


----------



## thermophilis

I bought this game today solely because of this thread  installing it now.


----------



## gamerman4

say goodbye to a good portion of your life. First time i got it, just over the weekend i played it for about 30 hours (weekend counting friday)


----------



## wilson

DirtyD86 said:


> don't mind at all
> 
> - open cities - gets rid of loading screens when entering cities, to create a more fluid transition into them like morrowind had. overall just makes cities more enjoyable
> 
> - grumblepunks lockpick mods - allows crafting of lockpicks from certain metallic objects scattered around cyrodiil
> 
> - realistic force - more realistic physics. when you jump on a table, the objects don't shoot across the room.
> 
> - reneers guard overhaul - changes the way guards interact with you. if you get caught sneaking around they will follow you. if you attack a secluded guard and manage to kill him without anyone finding out, your bounty doesn't go up. before, you could hit a guard that was alone in the middle of the forest and instantly be wanted. this mod just changes their whole behavior and makes them more fun IMO
> 
> - JOG stealth overhaul - makes stealth more useful. makes darkness hide your character more, makes your armor effect how well you sneak, makes it easier to hide during combat, etc
> 
> - vaults of cyrodiil - adds an extremely well guarded vault to the castle of each city. they take a lot of planning and skill to pull off without getting killed or arrested, but the rewards are amazing. think oceans 11
> 
> - unofficial oblivion patch - fixes random bugs. basically makes the game way more playable



Omg!
thank you
thank you
THANK YOU! 

Did not know so much cool stuff was available! Havent googled Oblivion for a year or so, back then i mostly used some cool nature mod. Mostly visual stuff though nothing cool gameplay-wise like this here sweets!

Thank you again! Tomorrow i will install Oblivion, best game ever.


----------



## DirtyD86

thermophilis said:


> I bought this game today solely because of this thread  installing it now.





wilson said:


> Omg!
> thank you
> thank you
> THANK YOU!
> 
> Did not know so much cool stuff was available! Havent googled Oblivion for a year or so, back then i mostly used some cool nature mod. Mostly visual stuff though nothing cool gameplay-wise like this here sweets!
> 
> Thank you again! Tomorrow i will install Oblivion, best game ever.





awesome guys. i'm really glad to have people to post about oblivion with 

http://texnexus.com if any of you find some good mods be sure to let us know.

also if you need help getting anything working, i want to help 



gamerman4 said:


> say goodbye to a good portion of your life. First time i got it, just over the weekend i played it for about 30 hours (weekend counting friday)



exactly what i have done this weekend. wake up, play oblivion all day, go to bed in anticipation of waking up and doing it all over again 




also, here are some payware addons from bethesda. all are very inexpensive
http://obliviondownloads.com/StoreCatalog_ProductList.aspx?SubCategoryId=1

and this is a great guide at tweaking it to run smoothly on your system. disabling vsync is the single most important thing you should do
http://www.tweakguides.com/Oblivion_1.html


----------



## Ramodkk

DirtyD86 said:


> also, here are some payware addons from bethesda. all are very inexpensive
> http://obliviondownloads.com/StoreCatalog_ProductList.aspx?SubCategoryId=1



All those extra add-ons come bundled with the Retail version of "Knights of the Nine" which costs $20 US. If you buy them separate, you'll pay ~$24 US


----------



## DirtyD86

DirtyD86 said:


> cool, i just installed it. i will play it tonight and post a mini review





alright i played it for a few hours, and decided not to use it anymore. the biggest thing the mod changes is how it presents new content to you. standard oblivion is based on your level... new weapons and enemies etc are unlocked as you progress further in the game. OOO changes that, and you can have access to any item and any enemy... that is of course, if you happen to find them. i didn't like it, because i spent most of my time trying to find enemies that were somewhere near my level. i would often go into a cave or dungeon and get one hit killed by the first enemy i saw, and have to start over. there is also a bug that causes the game to crash whenever your character dies and you select a game to load. this may be just on my machine, but still. the content i saw was well designed. there was a jaguar for example, that had realistic animations, good sounds etc. it seems like more of a mod that is suited to the people with high levels characters looking for new content to explore. if you are lower on the totem pole and starting a new character, the mod doesn't suit you very well.



ramodkk said:


> All those extra add-ons come bundled with the Retail version of "Knights of the Nine" which costs $20 US. If you buy them separate, you'll pay ~$24 US



o rly 

in that case, i have all of them already. although the prophet outside the church you have to talk to to activate the knights of the nine quests isn't there. i have the quest, and the icon marker takes me a spot with nothing there


----------



## WeatherMan

You've just made me crack my old copy out, when my stuff comes on tuesday ivim sure to get playing again, Also have KOTN & Shivering Isles.

Do you use Quarls btw? or any LOD tweaks / Landscaping hacks?


----------



## DirtyD86

Bootup05 said:


> You've just made me crack my old copy out, when my stuff comes on tuesday ivim sure to get playing again, Also have KOTN & Shivering Isles.
> 
> Do you use Quarls btw? or any LOD tweaks / Landscaping hacks?



hahaha i seem to be motivating you to play a lot of games recently 
hows FSX going?

also, im not sure what quarls is. too lazy to google it.


----------



## Ramodkk

Now, lazyness is one thing, but being lazy to google something? That's lazy right there!


----------



## gamerman4

considering that firefox has a google bar, yeah thats friggin lazy. XD


----------



## DirtyD86

ramodkk said:


> Now, lazyness is one thing, but being lazy to google something? That's lazy right there!



he asked the question, he can post the link


----------



## WeatherMan

Here you go

A link!

http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.com/View.php?view=OblivionMods.Detail&id=2363

And if you cant be bothered to click it, the description!

Description
The purpose of this package is to make TES IV: Oblivion look even better than when you bought it.

To do this I've created new textures, normal maps, specular and parallax maps to replace a large number of those in the game with ones which are higher resolution and more photo realistic, while at the same time still very close to the original feel of Bethesda's intentions.


Replacement meshes are also included to use parallax mapping. However, due to the increased resolution, machines with lower-end graphics cards may see severe slow-down with this mod.


Features:
* Most textures are 4 times the size of the originals. Some, even more. This makes things seem much clearer and sharper in-game.

* A large number of meshes have been altered to take advantage of the game engine's parallax shader.


* Only parts of the mesh which NEED parallaxing have the parallax flag enabled. This removes unwanted artifacts parallaxing can cause around corners.


* Textures which use the parallax shader have been altered at the mipmap level so that things look very 3D from a distance but do not get the soupy artifacts associated with the parallax effect when viewed close-up.


* Advanced normal map techniques used to make landscape textures seem very 3D.


* Landscape color maps and normal maps edited at the mipmap level to reduce the tiling effect in the distance.


* Mesh fixes from the Unofficial Oblivion Patch are included.


Things retextured:
* Architecture
* Landscape
* Rocks
* Dungeons
* Blood splatters, falling snowflakes, butterflies

* Furniture, and other medium-sized clutter


Things NOT retextured:

* Clothes, armor, weapons, creatures, NPCs

* Foliage, the sky

* Kvatch, the Arena, and the Oblivion realm 

And if you cant be bothered to read it, id read it to you, but im afraid its a bit hard!


----------



## DirtyD86

Bootup05 said:


> Here you go
> 
> A link!
> 
> http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.com/View.php?view=OblivionMods.Detail&id=2363



looks interesting. 2gb though, sheesh. i wonder it there is a big performance hit?


----------



## WeatherMan

with your rig there shouldnt be

I used to run a dual core + 9600GT, got very acceptable framerates 

Looks like I wont have mycomputer up for some time now.

I doubt my delivery's gonna get here tomorrow


----------



## wilson

Such a lovely game.

Earlier i've used a x1900xt and a 6800gt with this game.
Yay no more performance issues even in higher resolution with mods!


----------



## SRcobra

I wish there was a mod, which after you complete the main campain, kvatch becomes a city again, will people, guilds etc
Just be really interesting to see, ive been thinking about that for a long time >.<

Edit - I've found a kvatch mod, for all of you who are "hero's of kvatch", with this installed, all you have to do is eneter kvatch and it is a running city again 
Here http://www.fileplanet.com/168652/16...n---Kvatch-Aftermath-v1.31-[City-Rebuild-Mod]


----------



## DirtyD86

i know some of you guys are probably annoyed by the intro videos every time you load the game, to skip them just delete the files below. when you load oblivion it goes directly to the main menu. i have tested this and it works fine


C:/Program Files/Bethesda Softworks/OblivionData/Video 

-2k games.bik
-oblivion legal.bik
-oblivion iv logo.bik
-bethesda softworks HD720p.bik
-game studios.bik




i uninstalled the open cities mod. i noticed a pretty major performance hit when i was in and around towns, so it had to go.


----------



## WeatherMan

Gonna get installing Oblivion soon 

Got 9 days of being on my own 

Bought BOPTUB yesterday just downloading it now


----------



## teamhex

Its a pretty sweet game, but I cant spend time to beat it. I beat fallout 3 it was pretty good, but just swords and bows n stuff. Its kinda, meh. Not to say I dont have it installed or play it. When im in a Grand Theft auto mood ill jump on and steal stuff.


----------



## SRcobra

Anyone else got any interesting mods?

-Sach


----------



## DirtyD86

SRcobra said:


> Anyone else got any interesting mods?
> 
> -Sach



yeah, i'm curious about this too. i know there are at least a few oblivion gurus lurking around here


----------



## WeatherMan

Im pretty sure there's a few companion mods hanging around somewhere, a girl, a dog, etc


----------



## teamhex

Man, lol. Instead of doing my taxes im going to play oblivion when I get home


----------



## thermophilis

Okay here's what I have installed right now.

Open cities

DarNified UI: Really improves the user interface, makes the font smaller, and just general improvements.

Harvest Containers & Harvest Flora: These make it so that you can tell which containers and plants you've already opened by changing the appearance of the object.

Natural Environment: Adds more bugs and birds. Improves water, just makes it seem more realistic.

Cats and Rats: Adds cats and small rats everywhere to improve realism.

Improved trees: It uh, improves the trees 

Better Nightsky: Does what it says.

Drop lit torches: If you have a torch out and you draw a weapon you drop the torch, still lit, on to the ground.


----------



## DirtyD86

teamhex said:


> Man, lol. Instead of doing my taxes im going to play oblivion when I get home



use this site: http://www.esmarttax.com/

i filed mine on 1/31 and got the federal refund today, THREE days later 



thermophilis said:


> DarNified UI: Really improves the user interface, makes the font smaller, and just general improvements.
> 
> Harvest Containers & Harvest Flora: These make it so that you can tell which containers and plants you've already opened by changing the appearance of the object.




just installed these. both work great, thanks !


----------



## thermophilis

I've been playing around with open cities and I haven't noticed any lag at all, maybe it's just you?

I'm thinking of installing deadly reflex, has anyone used that?


----------



## DirtyD86

thermophilis said:


> I've been playing around with open cities and I haven't noticed any lag at all, maybe it's just you?



naw i read around on the forums and it seems to be a common problem. what kind of system are you running?


----------



## thermophilis

It's my laptop, the hardware really isn't that great, but I don't have the game maxed so that could be part of it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220303


----------



## DirtyD86

thermophilis said:


> DarNified UI: Really improves the user interface, makes the font smaller, and just general improvements.



this is far and away the best mod i have used yet, thanks again for suggesting it. i don't know how i played before having this


----------



## skidude

Qarl's Texture Pack III.... an absolutely massive graphical overhaul of virtually every Oblivion texture. I used to use it when I played Oblivion a ton, I believe it makes the resolutions of the textures four times larger than the originals. It's a 2 GB download but damn well worth it.

http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.com/View.php?view=OblivionMods.Detail&id=2363


----------



## DirtyD86

skidude said:


> Qarl's Texture Pack III.... an absolutely massive graphical overhaul of virtually every Oblivion texture. I used to use it when I played Oblivion a ton, I believe it makes the resolutions of the textures four times larger than the originals. It's a 2 GB download but damn well worth it.
> 
> http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.com/View.php?view=OblivionMods.Detail&id=2363



this is gonna be the next mod i try. did you notice a drop in FPS?


----------



## skidude

Yes I did, but that was back when I had my X1900XTX, I'll re-install it with my SLI 8800's and let you know, but it shouldn't be an issue. The only thing is that it's a pain in the ass to install if I remember correctly, I'm going to have to look up how to do it again.


----------



## WeatherMan

QT3 will still give you a perf hit, but with this gen 8800GT / 4850 Anything greater you'd barely gonna notice it, Id say 5 - 8fps max in extreme cases, around 4 inside etc.


----------



## skidude

Just an easier way to do Qarl's texture pack. If you use oblivion mod manager (OBMM), then here is a link for an OBMM file for Qarl's Texture Pack 3 v1.3.

http://www.fileplanet.com/189421/18...vion---Qarl's-Texture-Pack-III-Full-v1.3-OMOD

It makes installation much less of a hassle. Also, if you use the unofficial oblivion patch, but still want QTP3, then you must download the compatibility pack and use OBMM to install it.... the compatibility pack is located here

http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.com/View.php?view=OblivionMods.Detail&id=3366

Enjoy guys 

EDIT- To answer your question Dirty, I barely noticed any drop in FPS after I applied the mod.


----------



## wilson

skidude i see you running an sli-setup

Oblivion, do you know if it fully support SLI and CF?


----------



## DirtyD86

found another great mod anyone who plays as a thief should use. it makes gameplay a lot like thief 2, for those of you that remember that game (it was a classic) 

http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=9655


----------



## skidude

wilson said:


> skidude i see you running an sli-setup
> 
> Oblivion, do you know if it fully support SLI and CF?


Not that I know of, but as you can probably guess it runs pretty damn good. I have it at max settings, 8x AA at 1920x1200 and I get butter smooth framerates even outside.


----------



## Mitch?

thanks for all the ideas guys! i seem to have m issed a few of these when i was roaming around 
Anyone try the nude patch? I need something to look at when they have their boring ass dialog.


----------



## DirtyD86

just finished the cure for vampirism quest.... what a nightmare that was.


----------



## skidude

Hahaha I hear you man, been there done that.


----------



## Ramodkk

Aggh, I never liked being a vampire 

We should start an Oblivion thread, you know not only mods but overall discussion


----------



## DirtyD86

ramodkk said:


> Aggh, I never liked being a vampire
> 
> We should start an Oblivion thread, you know not only mods but overall discussion



we could just rename this one, if a mod is willing to

i found out i didn't have any of the DLC since my copy of knights of the nine was included with my GOTY version 

so i'm going to start buying them one by one. so far i have purchased the horse armor addon, and the wizards tower. i will post more about them as i play further


----------



## Ramodkk

Yeah, you can rename it yourself though? do you need a mod to authorize it?

Damn, now I really wanna re-install this game... I'm lazy to play the Main Quest though


----------



## DirtyD86

ramodkk said:


> Yeah, you can rename it yourself though? do you need a mod to authorize it?
> 
> Damn, now I really wanna re-install this game... I'm lazy to play the Main Quest though



if there's a way to rename it myself i'm oblivious to what it is 

the main quest is completely optional though, wouldn't you say? i took the ring to jauffre in cloud ruler temple and haven't been back to do anything else, and i'm level 15, just finished the thieves guild quests. is there any real reason to do the main quests?


----------



## WeatherMan

BTW guys, 

last time I installed a few mods, IIRC these were, just QTP3, with Shivering Isles & KnightsOTN, I started a new game and about 10 random quests pop up out of nowhere.

Does this still happen? 

I prefer to find them myself.


----------



## DirtyD86

Bootup05 said:


> BTW guys,
> 
> last time I installed a few mods, IIRC these were, just QTP3, with Shivering Isles & KnightsOTN, I started a new game and about 10 random quests pop up out of nowhere.
> 
> Does this still happen?
> 
> I prefer to find them myself.



there's one for the prophet in anvil trying to start you on the knights of the nine quests, one for a mysterious cave outside the imperial city for shivering isles, and a few others depending on where you are/what you're doing. i'd say its nothing to worry about.


----------



## DirtyD86

these top two screens are from the downloadable plugin from bethesda of the wizards tower. you have to buy upgrades to it, so mine is pretty bare at the moment




view from the top. 




this is a free mod, it adds a small island that you get to by using a boat in leyawiin. the island itself is amazing. very well designed, and practical too





my horse, with the armor addon from bethesda


----------



## WeatherMan

What's the first screenshot of ? 

And where are you in the 3rd


----------



## DirtyD86

Bootup05 said:


> What's the first screenshot of ?
> 
> And where are you in the 3rd



i added captions


----------



## thermophilis

Right now I'm playing through the dark brotherhood/hand quests. But I've been having a lot of crashes lately, like every twenty minutes, it's getting really old, I even disabled all my mods but I still get them. Anyone else have problems like that?

Dirty, what's the name of the island mod?


----------



## WeatherMan

I'm also interested in that island mod!

Oh and, your first pic doesn't have a caption, and the 3rd one, how did you get there, & top of what, what are you in. Floating?  lol


----------



## Ramodkk

DirtyD86 said:


> if there's a way to rename it myself i'm *oblivious *to what it is



The irony 

But on topic, to edit the title you go to Edit Post > Go Advanced then there's a field for the title, just edit it and save. But there is a drawback, after some determined time (don't know maybe a day) if you edit, the title that's shown on the thread list won't change. Damn, don't know how to word it... It's like when you edit a post, if you edit in the first minutes, it won't show the "Post Last Edited by ______ at _______" message at the bottom. But if you wait some time, it will show. So basically you have some time to edit the title as well, if you do it after a while, then it will only change in the sub-title once you open the post. (God this explanation fails )



DirtyD86 said:


> the main quest is completely optional though, wouldn't you say? i took the ring to jauffre in cloud ruler temple and haven't been back to do anything else, and i'm level 15, just finished the thieves guild quests. is there any real reason to do the main quests?



Yeah, I guess. I mean, only reason I would find you would want to finish the main quest before wandering around is if you want the respect that guards have towards you once you finish the main quest (you know, they let you go if the see you pickpocketing and stuff...)


----------



## DirtyD86

ramodkk said:


> The irony



hahaha i KNEW someone was going to say that 



thermophilis said:


> Dirty, what's the name of the island mod?




archfall house - definitely worth checking out

http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=13944



Bootup05 said:


> Oh and, your first pic doesn't have a caption, and the 3rd one, how did you get there, & top of what, what are you in. Floating?  lol



the first pic is the wizards tower from outside, the second is the interior (which i hear looks a lot cooler once you have purchased some stuff for it), and the third pic is the view from the top of the tower. it is the highest point in cyrodiil according to the plugin readme 



ramodkk said:


> But on topic, to edit the title you go to Edit Post > Go Advanced then there's a field for the title, just edit it and save. But there is a drawback, after some determined time (don't know maybe a day) if you edit, the title that's shown on the thread list won't change. Damn, don't know how to word it... It's like when you edit a post, if you edit in the first minutes, it won't show the "Post Last Edited by ______ at _______" message at the bottom. But if you wait some time, it will show. So basically you have some time to edit the title as well, if you do it after a while, then it will only change in the sub-title once you open the post. (God this explanation fails )




*head explodes*


----------



## WeatherMan

http://www.tesnexus.com/imageshare/images/727559-1233948599.jpg - Clicky, Im not sure if this ones allowed


----------



## ducis

thats quite alot of boobies!!!


----------



## thermophilis

> archfall house - definitely worth checking out
> 
> http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=13944


Thanks that's awesome!

Okay, I'm having a huge problem, maybe someone can help. I'm on the last quest in the dark brotherhood, where you go down in to the statue, and the statue won't move to reveal the hatch, and the quest marker points me to the complete wrong place. It's really frustrating.


----------



## DirtyD86

thermophilis said:


> Thanks that's awesome!
> 
> Okay, I'm having a huge problem, maybe someone can help. I'm on the last quest in the dark brotherhood, where you go down in to the statue, and the statue won't move to reveal the hatch, and the quest marker points me to the complete wrong place. It's really frustrating.




http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Oblivion:Dark_Brotherhood

this is a great place to go if you are stuck on a quest. also, check out the unofficial oblivion patch i posted on the first page, it fixes a LOT of map marker bugs in the game.


----------



## thermophilis

I'm not stuck there's some weird bug, I've been googling all day and nothing. I have the unofficial oblivion patch installed but still nothing. I might try contacting tech support.


----------



## DirtyD86

http://www.pixelrage.ro/articles/13-Oblivion-mods-that-should-not-have-been--261,0.html

just found this awesome blog about essential mods


----------



## DirtyD86

DirtyD86 said:


> http://www.pixelrage.ro/articles/13-Oblivion-mods-that-should-not-have-been--261,0.html
> 
> just found this awesome blog about essential mods







thermophilis said:


> I'm not stuck there's some weird bug, I've been googling all day and nothing. I have the unofficial oblivion patch installed but still nothing. I might try contacting tech support.




yeah i am having some troubles of my own. you can definitely fix it, but it might take a little work. i am trying to do the main quest which requires me to talk to someone in the arcane university. i was a member but got kicked out, and a bug when i rejoined wont give me the key. so the game thinks i am a member but i dont have access to the university itself. the placement of the character for the main quest is dependent on whether or not you are a member, which it thinks i am. she is located inside the gates so i dont have access to her. 

http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Oblivion:Console_Command_Tutorial#SetStage_QuestID_Stage

basically i had to reset membership, add items, do a bunch of pain in the ass things to make the game work correctly. see if that link doesnt help




will someone do me a huge favor? you will need to have access to the arcane university to help. basically i need you to look through your keys and find the exact name of the key that opens the gates at the university. please test it by shift-clicking the key and seeing if it still works or not (the key will drop to your feet and can be picked right back up) - i need to know the name of the key so i can look up the object ID


----------



## thermophilis

One console command fixed it  but getting the console to work on vista...apparently oblivion really doesn't like vista and the console doesn't open the normal way so I had to install a mod that would open the console.

I'd help but I'm not a member of the arcane university.

Wait, does she have a map marker on her? If she does try the command MoveToQuestTarget that's what made me able to finish the dark brotherhood quests.


----------



## WeatherMan

http://www.demonoid.com/files/details/1606173/14267079/

Oblivion Mod Collection v7
* Alchemy-Magicka
o Additional Spells v1.0.zip (2.96 kilobyte)
o Adventurers Spells v1.0.zip (5.66 kilobyte)
o Arcane Velocity v1.0.zip (15.97 kilobyte)
o Archmage Chest Ingredient Addon v0.1.rar (4.45 kilobyte)
o Automatic Spell Learning v1.2.rar (13.21 kilobyte)
o Better Spell FX v1.0.rar (3.05 kilobyte)
o Cheaper Recharge v1.0 OMOD.rar (1.04 kilobyte)
o Cid's Multitude of Magecraft v1.7.rar (13.52 kilobyte)
o Complete Enchanter v1.31.rar (6.32 kilobyte)
o Complete Spellmaking Enchanting and Fixes v1.0.zip (3.47 kilobyte)
o Detect Life X-Ray Vision v1.0.zip (449 bytes)
o Dirennis Advanced Alchemy Apparatus v1.0.zip (267.75 kilobyte)
o DK's Hearth Stone v0.1.7z (3.04 kilobyte)
o Doofdilla's potions recolored v0.3.1.zip (2.09 megabyte)
o Dyseso Alchemy Perks More Potion Effects v1.01.rar (1.52 kilobyte)
o Dyseso Light Ingredients v1.1.rar (39.87 kilobyte)
o Easy Spell Removal v1.0.zip (41.59 kilobyte)
o Enchanting and Spellmaking Unlocker v1.0.zip (6.08 kilobyte)
o Enchanting Freedom v1.0.zip (1.59 kilobyte)
o Enchanting FreedomPlus v1.0.zip (1.27 kilobyte)
o Enchantment Reduction v1.1.zip (11.66 kilobyte)
o Exit spell v1.0.rar (2.54 kilobyte)
o Gem Dust v1.0.zip (45.08 kilobyte)
o Genos Life Detect Mod v2.1.rar (5.97 kilobyte)
o Heavens Wrath Weather Change Spell v1.0.zip (2.85 kilobyte)
o Hilarity v1.1.zip (394.39 kilobyte)
o Improved Bound Weapon Spells v1.0.zip (3.82 kilobyte)
o Improved Potion of Exploration v1.0.zip (2.98 kilobyte)
o JPM's Miniature Necromancy v2.1.zip (12.77 kilobyte)
o Kasdar's Detect Life Shader v1.3.zip (3.36 kilobyte)
o KT Detect Hostility v2.0.rar (5.3 kilobyte)
o KT NightEye Toggle v1.1.rar (1.56 kilobyte)
o Longer Summons v1.0.zip (2.66 kilobyte)
o Luminars Alchemy Expanded v1.0.zip (24.15 kilobyte)
o Magic Effects dimmer.zip (3.67 kilobyte)
o Magical Enchanted Items 2.0.zip (1.42 kilobyte)
o Magicka Regen v1.0.zip (1.57 kilobyte)
o Mana.rar (4.34 kilobyte)
o Manual of Spellcraft v2.0.rar (5.39 kilobyte)
o Mighty Magick v3.1.zip (71.04 kilobyte)
o More Spells v1.0.zip (16.33 kilobyte)
o NDs Longer Summons v1.0.zip (2.66 kilobyte)
o New NightEye and Light look v1.0.zip (2.34 kilobyte)
o New Shock Effects v1.1.zip (7.61 kilobyte)
o NightEye Shaders v0.2.zip (397.45 kilobyte)
o Open Very Hard Lock Spell v1.0.zip (2.32 kilobyte)
o Pek Oblivion Alchemy Laboratory Replacer v1.0.7z (275.47 kilobyte)
o Petrify Spells v1.0.rar (397.4 kilobyte)
o PJ's Spell Compendium v1.1.zip (79.46 kilobyte)
o Recastable Summons v1.3.zip (30.61 kilobyte)
o Scrollmaking v0.1.esp (14.5 kilobyte)
o Spellstrip v1.0.zip (4.61 kilobyte)
o Summon Chest v2.0.zip (5.08 kilobyte)
o Summon-10 v1.0.zip (407 bytes)
o The Ancient Source v1.0.zip (219.99 kilobyte)
o The Wizards Tower Recall v1.0.zip (2.21 kilobyte)
o Tougher Magic Settings v1.1.zip (2.14 kilobyte)
o Trystans Alchemical Ingredients Sorter v0.4.rar (8.15 megabyte)
o Upgradable Finger of the Mountain spell v1.0.zip (3.42 kilobyte)
o Upgrade Restoration Faster v1.0.rar (1.1 kilobyte)
o VampSpells v1.0.rar (2 kilobyte)
o Vaxuxs master Alchemy appatures v1.0.rar (746 bytes)
o Veshnakars Mysticism Spellpack v1.1.rar (3.34 kilobyte)
o Waldelf's Power Levitaion v1.0.rar (4.35 kilobyte)
o YAAH v1.2.0.zip (833.59 kilobyte)
* Armor-Sheilds
o Akaviri Armor Upgrade.rar (2.98 kilobyte)
o Aleanne Black Glass armor v1.0.7z (5 megabyte)
o Aleanne Blue Glass armor v1.0.7z (5.65 megabyte)
o Aleanne Chain Bikini armor v1.0.7z (3.38 megabyte)
o Aleanne Green Glass armor v1.0.7z (5.67 megabyte)
o Aleanne Red Glass armor v1.0.7z (5.69 megabyte)
o Aleanne Translucent Glass armor v1.0.7z (5.61 megabyte)
o All Armors Playable.zip (4.37 kilobyte)
o All normal clothes buyable v1.0.rar (1.28 kilobyte)
o Alternative Armour Pack Glass v1.0.rar (9.21 megabyte)
o Alternative LightArmors v1.2.esp (9.95 kilobyte)
o Amelions Armor v1.1.zip (3.65 kilobyte)
o Archmage Armour Update v1.2.zip (7.15 kilobyte)
o Archmage Battle Armour OMOD v1.0.zip (133.23 kilobyte)
o Archmage Battle Armour v1.0.zip (7.11 megabyte)
o Armor Skirts v0.7.zip (4.57 megabyte)
o Armor Variety v1.0B.zip (5.12 megabyte)
o Augmented Imperial Watch Armor.esp (1.91 kilobyte)
o Badmagic's Rogue Chainmail v1.0.7z (1.94 megabyte)
o Black Dark Brotherhood Shrouded Armor v2.0.zip (999.82 kilobyte)
o Blades Ceremonial Armour v1.0.zip (3.11 megabyte)
o Blood Elven Armor v1.0.zip (109.52 kilobyte)
o Bloodworm Helm + Necro helm for ArchMage v1.0.esp (1.34 kilobyte)
o CM Ladies Light Gear v1.0.rar (6.35 megabyte)
o CM Orcish Nobility Shield v1.0.rar (815.09 kilobyte)
o CM Redguard Scaled Armor v1.1.rar (4.61 megabyte)
o Cured Leather Armor v1.0.zip (1.46 kilobyte)
o Daedric Brotherhood Armour v1.1.rar (1.9 megabyte)
o Dark Dragon Armor v1.2.zip (12.42 megabyte)
o Darkrose Armor v1.5.zip (7.62 megabyte)
o DB ShadowSet v1.1a.rar (3.4 megabyte)
o Draconic Armor v1.2.zip (10.23 megabyte)
o Dragon Armor v1.0.rar (103.82 kilobyte)
o Dragon Knight Armor v1.1.zip (4.22 megabyte)
o Dragons Gear v1.0.rar (4.76 megabyte)
o DurableEquipmentHarderRepairs v1.0.zip (2.59 kilobyte)
o Female Armor Pack v2.0 OMOD.omod (5.95 megabyte)
o Female Imperial Dragon Cuirass v1.0.rar (1.1 megabyte)
o Francescos Optional Third Party Armors And Weapons.exe (24.75 megabyte)
o Goblin Tribal Shields v0.1.zip (174.42 kilobyte)
o Gray Fox armor v1.1.zip (255.23 kilobyte)
o Heavy Leather Armor v1.0.rar (1.03 megabyte)
o Hero of Kvatch Armor Set v1.0.zip (5.9 megabyte)
o LD's New Arrows.zip (2.35 kilobyte)
o Legion Armor Retexture v1.2.zip (1.24 megabyte)
o Light Elven Weapons and Mithril Armor v1.0.rar (2.33 kilobyte)
o More Shields v1.0.7z (711.36 kilobyte)
o Mythic Dawn armor v1.0.zip (146.43 kilobyte)
o Ninja Armor v1.0.rar (11.43 megabyte)
o Noble Plate Armor Male, Female and Weapons v2.0.rar (20.36 megabyte)
o Platinum Armor & Weapons v0.5.zip (2.58 kilobyte)
o Ramparter's plate armor v1.2.rar (5.97 megabyte)
o Ramseus Mythic Dawn Armor v1.12.zip (6.61 megabyte)
o Reaper Platemail v2.0.rar (5.74 megabyte)
o Ringwrathe Nazgul Blackrider Armour v1.2.rar (13.13 megabyte)
o Robe Over Armour Mod v1.0b.zip (4.21 kilobyte)
o Royal Daedric Armor v1.0.rar (5.32 megabyte)
o Sanguine Platemail v1.1.rar (8.59 megabyte)
o Scoundrel's Luck Armor v1.5.zip (4.99 megabyte)
o ShadowMail Armor v0.1.rar (108.1 kilobyte)
o Shinobi Midnight Set v1.0.rar (3.29 megabyte)
o Shinobi Set v1.0.rar (3.31 megabyte)
o Sin's Expanded LightArmor kit v2.1.zip (33.55 megabyte)
o Tom's Armory Lab v1.0.zip (483.26 kilobyte)
o Trial of Achilles v1.2.rar (1.66 megabyte)
o White Tiger Armor v1.0.rar (1.31 megabyte)
* Birthsigns-Classes-Races
o 300 Classes v3.4.zip (19.21 kilobyte)
o Alchemist v1.0.zip (2.62 kilobyte)
o All Classes Playable.zip (2.32 kilobyte)
o All Races Resized v1.0.rar (7.62 kilobyte)
o ASAS10.rar (556.33 kilobyte)
o Birthsigns NoMax v1.2.zip (2.16 kilobyte)
o Chargen With Numbers v.02.zip (4.87 kilobyte)
o Dark Khajiit v1.0.rar (57.54 kilobyte)
o Diamok's Race Pack v1.0.rar (10.93 kilobyte)
o Dremora race.esp (2.44 kilobyte)
o Dungeon of Beauty v1.0.rar (10.87 megabyte)
o Epic Dark Brotherhood.zip (28.98 kilobyte)
o Halflings v1.0.rar (5.1 kilobyte)
o Karns Daedric Races.rar (6.77 megabyte)
o Kikai Playable Dremora v1.2.zip (12.32 kilobyte)
o New Birthsigns v1.0.rar (174.46 kilobyte)
o Oblivion Total Unlocker v2.0.zip (77.38 kilobyte)
o Orogs v1.2.rar (26.9 kilobyte)
o ReBirthsigns v0.8.zip (3.29 kilobyte)
o Ren's Beauty Pack - Mystic Elves v1.0.7z (13.74 megabyte)
o Revealed Classes v1.1.esp (3.58 kilobyte)
o Slightly Better Birthsigns v1.0.esp (4.6 kilobyte)
o The Complete Ranger v1.1c.zip (3.23 megabyte)
o Xereaus Better Birthsigns v1.0.rar (14.08 kilobyte)
* Body Textures
o AKH eyes v1.0.rar (1.13 megabyte)
o All hair and eyes.esp (27.93 kilobyte)
o Attractive Faces Starter Pack v1.2.rar (8.61 megabyte)
o Better hair face and body v0.9d.rar (19.89 megabyte)
o Black female underwear v1.0.rar (759.69 kilobyte)
o Bulky Nords v1.0.zip (1.71 kilobyte)
o Bulky Orcs v1.0.zip (1.65 kilobyte)
o Capucines Character Creation v1.2.rar (14.18 megabyte)
o Cass Eyes Faces Merging v1.0.rar (3.4 megabyte)
o Eshmes Female Bodies - Growlfs Hot Clothes Full Installable v2.1.7z (1.73 megabyte)
o Eshmes Female Bodies and Clothes - Growlfs Hot Textures.rar (2.52 megabyte)
o Eshmes Female Bodies and Clothes English and German version v1.0.rar (8.43 megabyte)
o Eshmes Female Bodies and Clothes New Cloth Textures.rar (917.5 kilobyte)
o Funky's Slinky Female Groin v1.0.zip (44.45 kilobyte)
o IFTv1.5.zip (2.91 megabyte)
o LBM Oblivion Eyes v1.0.rar (1.35 megabyte)
o MD Natural Faces v0.9 OMOD.rar (2.62 megabyte)
o MD Natural Faces v0.9.zip (5.97 megabyte)
o MD Oblivion Eyes v1.8.zip (572.18 kilobyte)
o Nude Topless Texture Revamp v1.0.zip (160.32 kilobyte)
o Optimized LOD Heads v0.1.rar (3.36 megabyte)
o Quality Female Textures v1.0a Final OMOD Version.rar (7.6 megabyte)
o Quality Female Textures v1.0a Final.rar (10.35 megabyte)
o Recoloured Underwear v1.0.7z (491.29 kilobyte)
o Ren's Beauty Pack - Hair v1.0.7z (6.11 megabyte)
o Retexured Orc Pack v1.0 final.rar (2.82 megabyte)
o Satin Leather and Daedroth Leather Underwear v0.05.zip (937.71 kilobyte)
o Semitransparent Underwear v1.1.zip (8.74 megabyte)
o Tattoo Armor v0.5.zip (1.31 megabyte)
o TES4OblivionTopless.zip (81.32 kilobyte)
o Topless Mod v1.0.zip (377.88 kilobyte)
o Tribal Tattoos v1.1.rar (20.58 megabyte)
o Underwear Texture Assortment v1.0.zip (1.87 megabyte)
o Unisex Underwear Mesh Revamp v1.0.zip (861.64 kilobyte)
* Books
o Alchemists Reference.zip (447.55 kilobyte)
o Battlespire Books v1.0.rar (9.26 kilobyte)
o Book Modders Resource v1.0.7z (593.93 kilobyte)
o Book Placement Wine Addon.esp (7.74 kilobyte)
o Book Placement v1.2.rar (976.75 kilobyte)
o Bookplacing v1.2 Modified.zip (1.08 megabyte)
o Daggerfall Books v1.0.zip (330.88 kilobyte)
o Guide Books v1.0.1.rar (13.4 kilobyte)
o More Books Teach v1.0.rar (21.34 kilobyte)
o More Broadsheets v1.2.zip (396.38 kilobyte)
o Morrowind Books v1.0.zip (605.15 kilobyte)
o PogS Oblivion Encyclopedia v1.0.rar (4.23 megabyte)
o Skingard Home Bookshelves v1.0.esp (9.27 kilobyte)
o The Lost Telvanni Codex v1.0.zip (509.8 kilobyte)
o The Real Barenziah Uncensored v1.0.rar (11.38 kilobyte)
o The Student Mod v1.0.esp (582.31 kilobyte)
* Buildings-Homes
o 300 Akaviri LadyLi v2.1.7z (424.24 kilobyte)
o 300 Akaviri Stronghold v1.7.zip (4.88 megabyte)
o A Hereos Den v1.0.esp (14.81 kilobyte)
o A Splendid Little Vineyard v1.0.zip (2.68 megabyte)
o All In One Basement v5.0 OMOD.zip (431.53 kilobyte)
o Anvil House Boat v1.0b.rar (4.83 megabyte)
o Anvil Manor v2.0.rar (1.04 megabyte)
o Anvil Waterfront House v1.2.rar (6.04 kilobyte)
o ArkenfellManor.rar (2.25 megabyte)
o Bank of Cyrodiil v1.11.zip (605.4 kilobyte)
o Benirus Basement Expanded v1.0.zip (40 kilobyte)
o Better Gardens Cheydinhal house v1.0.zip (7.08 kilobyte)
o Bridgeview House v1.0.esp (54.96 kilobyte)
o Castle Domrose v1.1.rar (412.24 kilobyte)
o Charoks Great Hall v1.0.zip (250.82 kilobyte)
o Chorrol Cottage v2.0.7z (101.6 kilobyte)
o CMSC Underground Palace.rar (89.52 kilobyte)
o Cottage Home.zip (53.54 kilobyte)
o Dark Brotherhood Chapel-Memorial.zip (472.12 kilobyte)
o DarkstarTower v1.0.rar (82.8 kilobyte)
o Display Rooms v1.1.zip (5.95 kilobyte)
o Goats Mage Tower v1.0.rar (4.09 kilobyte)
o Guiles Hedgewizards Hovel v0.1.rar (77.43 kilobyte)
o Home in Weye v1.1.rar (57.4 kilobyte)
o House Display Rooms v1.2.zip (11.37 kilobyte)
o House Improvements v0.60.rar (158.97 kilobyte)
o Huntsmans Lodge v1.1.rar (129.24 kilobyte)
o Illumination Within - no lightsources v1.0.zip (80.13 kilobyte)
o Illumination Within Fix v1.0.rar (144.49 kilobyte)
o Illumination Within v1.0.rar (11.15 megabyte)
o Illumination Within v1.01 fix.zip (56.26 kilobyte)
o Imperial Champions House.esp (37.36 kilobyte)
o Imperial Tower v1.0.rar (63.46 kilobyte)
o Jason1s Pilotable Pirate Ship v1.1.rar (24.13 kilobyte)
o Jeral View Chalet v1.3.zip (477.47 kilobyte)
o Karew Manor v1.0.zip (401.66 kilobyte)
o Kumiko Manor v1.5b.zip (508.57 kilobyte)
o Mage Guilds Teleporter v1.2.zip (6.45 kilobyte)
o Mountain Tower v1.0l.rar (17.06 kilobyte)
o MS Houseboat v1.0.zip (12.81 kilobyte)
o Muffins Refurnished Display Rooms v1.0.zip (13.65 kilobyte)
o My Bruma Fireplace v1.0.rar (1.18 kilobyte)
o My Mountain Cottage v1.1.rar (52.26 kilobyte)
o Mystic Estate v1.0.rar (56.68 kilobyte)
o Necromancers Tower v1.0.rar (379.55 kilobyte)
o Niben Bay House Boat v1.0.zip (25.6 kilobyte)
o On Top of the World v1.2c.zip (4.55 kilobyte)
o Pine Lodge v1.0.7z (47.47 kilobyte)
o Pirate Ship Home v0.4.zip (10.44 kilobyte)
o RWolfs Enhanced Taverns n Temples v1.0.esp (12.19 kilobyte)
o Skingrad Home Expansion.esp (27.33 kilobyte)
o Skingradd addon v0.2.zip (61.74 kilobyte)
o Snow Swept Castle v1.0.rar (219.25 kilobyte)
o The Champagne Sailor v1.0.zip (12.84 kilobyte)
o The Crazy Vintners Cottage v1.0.rar (190.85 kilobyte)
o The Hunters Haven v1.1.rar (117.12 kilobyte)
o The Imperial Library v1.0.zip (58.79 kilobyte)
o The Imperial Museum v1.0.rar (10.41 megabyte)
o The Rangers House v1.0.zip (60.24 kilobyte)
o The Solarium v1.0.zip (1.75 megabyte)
o Tiara v1.3.zip (191.04 kilobyte)
o Topal Island v1.2.zip (2.05 megabyte)
o Ultimate House v2.0.zip (202.17 kilobyte)
o Valdacils Safe Haven v1.0 OMOD.rar (4.67 kilobyte)
o Valenwood Castle v1.0.esp (2.34 megabyte)
o Verona House Update v1.1.zip (1.1 megabyte)
o Volengrad Castle v1.04d.rar (112.21 kilobyte)
o WestWind Estate v1.0.zip (360.62 kilobyte)
o White Gold Tower Telepad v1.0.zip (3.08 kilobyte)
o Willowvine Cottage v1.0.zip (67.02 kilobyte)
o Wizards Tower Addon v1.0.zip (20.44 kilobyte)
o Zenith Manor v1.3.rar (366.26 kilobyte)
* Climate-Landscape-Water-Weather
o Advanced Water Modification v1.0.esp (1.95 kilobyte)
o Alternate Daytime v1.0.zip (557.53 kilobyte)
o Beautiful Stars v1.0.rar (199.06 kilobyte)
o Better Imperfect Water v1.10.zip (1.42 kilobyte)
o Better Nightsky v1.2.rar (11.36 megabyte)
o Better Water v1.1.esp (1.84 kilobyte)
o Blue Lagoon Water v1.0.esp (528 bytes)
o Darker Dungeons v1.01.esp (29.22 kilobyte)
o Darker Mods Pack v1.0.zip (576.14 kilobyte)
o Darker Nights- Burning Kvatch v2.0.zip (12.59 kilobyte)
o Daytime v1.1.zip (1.96 kilobyte)
o DoofDillas Grass v0.4.zip (291.02 kilobyte)
o Far & Away 3D Moons v1.0.rar (1.49 megabyte)
o Far & Away Breaking Wind v1.0.rar (5.11 kilobyte)
o Far & Away Distant Lands Textures corrections v1.0.rar (16.36 megabyte)
o Far & Away Distant Lands Textures pt1 v1.0.rar (30.66 megabyte)
o Far & Away Distant Lands Textures pt2 v1.0.rar (33.88 megabyte)
o Far & Away Distant Lands Textures pt3 v1.0.rar (16.54 megabyte)
o Fog remover v1.0.rar (18.94 kilobyte)
o Get Wet v0.92.zip (118.43 kilobyte)
o Grape texture change v1.0.rar (1.04 megabyte)
o Grass without Tiling v1.0.zip (154.4 kilobyte)
o Improved Lava v1.5.zip (1.4 megabyte)
o Landmarks v1.0.zip (4.91 kilobyte)
o Landscape LOD normalmap fix.rar (16.54 megabyte)
o Landscape LOD replacement textures Border regions v1.0.zip (40.33 megabyte)
o Landscape LOD Texture Replacement v1.0.zip (20.72 megabyte)
o Lightning Strikes during Storms v1.0.zip (3.62 kilobyte)
o More Sky Climates v1.0.zip (453.39 kilobyte)
o Natural Environments v1.1.zip (9.26 megabyte)
o Natural Wildlife - Resized v1.0.zip (1.38 megabyte)
o No Wind.esp (7.11 kilobyte)
o Oblivion New Nebular PlanetX v1.0.rar (10.76 megabyte)
o Oscars Nicer Grass.esp (15.76 kilobyte)
o Rain v0.3.zip (454.25 kilobyte)
o Real Days & Months v1.0.rar (1.02 kilobyte)
o Regrowing Nirnroot v1.01.zip (1.85 kilobyte)
o Safe Waters v0.4.rar (771.58 kilobyte)
o SeasonalWeather for MoreSkyClimates v1.5a.zip (434.79 kilobyte)
o Shin Akuma mini Texture mod v1.0.rar (5.94 megabyte)
o Shin Akuma real grass v1.0.rar (660.01 kilobyte)
o Short Grass v2.0.esp (15.24 kilobyte)
o Sunlit Interiors v1.1.zip (23.6 kilobyte)
o Tag's Natural Wildlife v1.3.zip (6.35 kilobyte)
o Tall Grass v1.0.esp (15.58 kilobyte)
o Tame Wildlife v0.5.zip (5.01 kilobyte)
o Underwater Visibility Mod v1.0.zip (643 bytes)
* Clothing-Jewerly
o Arch Mages Robe Enchanted -- Expert Level.esp (2.84 kilobyte)
o Arch Mages Robe Enchanted -- MASTER LEVEL.esp (1.82 kilobyte)
o Arch Mages Robe Enchanted.esp (2.13 kilobyte)
o Arctic Gear v1.1.zip (7.76 megabyte)
o Aussiess Armour with robes-hoods v1.0.zip (3.8 kilobyte)
o Battledress v0.3.rar (5.5 megabyte)
o Black Robes v1.0.zip (386.33 kilobyte)
o Bloodeus Unique Stuff v1.2.rar (34.89 megabyte)
o Dark Clothing v1.0 fix.7z (60.27 megabyte)
o DB ninja masks v0.5.rar (681.3 kilobyte)
o Elegant Vests v1.0.zip (22.27 megabyte)
o Enchanted ArchMage Robes v1.0.zip (1.59 kilobyte)
o Enchanted Robes Over Armour Mod v0.92.zip (6.62 kilobyte)
o Extra Robe Pack v3.0.rar (20.99 megabyte)
o Gender Independent Clothing v1.0.zip (102.54 kilobyte)
o GloF Warlocks Robe v1.0.zip (1.68 megabyte)
o Gloves v1.5.zip (8.96 megabyte)
o Jade Amulet of SwordHero v1.0.rar (2.35 kilobyte)
o Kafei's Better Amulet Replacer v1.0.zip (3.23 megabyte)
o Kafei's Better Rings Replacer v1.0.zip (2 megabyte)
o Name Replacer - Clothing.rar (9.49 kilobyte)
o Noviere's Gray Fox Hood v1.0.zip (1.87 megabyte)
o Raistlin Majeres Items v1.1.esp (5.75 kilobyte)
o RavenWear - Outfitting for the discerning adventurer v1.0.zip (5.81 megabyte)
o Ren's Disguises v0.95.rar (7.34 kilobyte)
o Ring of Atmospherancy v1.0.zip (2.6 kilobyte)
o Ring of Feather v1.0.zip (3.27 kilobyte)
o Ring of Wanderers Rest Sleepingbag v1.0.esp (2.46 kilobyte)
o Robe Over Armour Shop addin v0.5.zip (2.86 kilobyte)
o service amulet v1.1.1.zip (3.73 kilobyte)
o Tdas Pyramid Head Mod v1.2.zip (6.61 megabyte)
o Tegeal's Extra Robe Pack v2.0c.rar (17 megabyte)
o Unlimited Amulets & Rings v1.0.zip (11.25 kilobyte)
o Vermillion and Silverthorn v1.0.zip (4.45 megabyte)
o ZG Mage Robes v1.0.rar (5.9 megabyte)
* Creatures-NPC
o All Things Great and Beastly v1.1.zip (208.21 kilobyte)
o Better Horse Eyes v2.0.zip (40.2 kilobyte)
o Bigger Bears v1.0.esp (5.66 kilobyte)
o Blackwood Moss Horse v1.0.rar (1.1 megabyte)
o CallSteed v3.0a.rar (7.48 kilobyte)
o Cheydinhal Petshop v1.4.zip (18.64 megabyte)
o Companion Gabrielle v1.0.zip (14.96 kilobyte)
o Companion Share Recruit v2.15.zip (5.11 megabyte)
o Creature Continuum v1.0.1.zip (505.47 kilobyte)
o Creature Handler Mod v1.2.zip (2.25 kilobyte)
o Dark Unicorn v1.0.zip (2.4 kilobyte)
o Darker Steel Horse Armor v1.0.7z (1.32 megabyte)
o DEJ RatPack v0.4.zip (9.27 kilobyte)
o DLCHorseArmor & Horse Command v1.1.rar (45.84 kilobyte)
o Ethereal Horses v3.0.rar (3.58 megabyte)
o Faster Turning Horses.esp (85 bytes)
o Gamblers of Cyrodiil v1.0.zip (20.03 kilobyte)
o Goblin Wars beta3.zip (8.52 kilobyte)
o Helms on NPCs v1.0.zip (46.46 kilobyte)
o Horse AI.esp (10.72 kilobyte)
o Horse fast travel v1.0.zip (1022 bytes)
o Horse Ownershipv1.1.zip (2.55 kilobyte)
o Horses stay put v1.0.zip (1.04 kilobyte)
o House Pets v1.5f.zip (6.25 kilobyte)
o Hunters mod resized v1.1.zip (1.5 megabyte)
o Imperial Horse Armor v1.1.zip (1.98 kilobyte)
o Improved Ancestor Guardian v1.0.rar (1.98 kilobyte)
o Jarols NPC Equipment Mod v1.1.rar (14.65 kilobyte)
o JP CanineFeline Packs Merged v1.0 core.7z (7.41 megabyte)
o JP Feline Pack v1.1.rar (146.38 kilobyte)
o Kart's Passive Beasts v1.0.zip (3.2 kilobyte)
o Larger Ogres and Trolls Etc v1.2.zip (1.51 megabyte)
o Legion Horses v2.0.zip (3.56 kilobyte)
o Magural's Realistic Merchant Storage v0.08.zip (76.45 kilobyte)
o Mannimarco Revamped v1.0.rar (67.68 kilobyte)
o MD Saddle Bags v2.3.zip (255.71 kilobyte)
o Mercenaries v2.01.zip (32.53 kilobyte)
o No Respawn or Essential NPC.esp (519.92 kilobyte)
o NPC Equipment Rarity Mod v0.5.rar (6.63 kilobyte)
o Oblivion Cats v0.2b.rar (7.11 megabyte)
o OblivionOfficialMod-DLCHorseArmor.zip (3.73 megabyte)
o OHs Resized Creatures v1.2.zip (8.33 kilobyte)
o Pets Of Chorrol v1.1.zip (26.24 kilobyte)
o Ride Wild Horses 2.0.esp (1.44 kilobyte)
o Rideable Unicorn v1.0.zip (964 bytes)
o RuinedTailsTail.zip (1019.33 kilobyte)
o Saddle Bags v2.1 + Where is my horse v1.0 - Patcher v1.0.zip (228.26 kilobyte)
o SaddleBag v1.2e.zip (482.43 kilobyte)
o Sage's Creature Balance Fixes v1.69.rar (675.52 kilobyte)
o Slof's horses armored v1.0.7z (14.4 kilobyte)
o Slofs Horses Armored v1.1.7z (6.08 kilobyte)
o Slofs Horses Base v1.0.7z (15.12 megabyte)
o Slofs Horses Dun horse tex replace v1.1.7z (616.9 kilobyte)
o Slofs Horses Mesh v1.2 Fix.7z (220.86 kilobyte)
o Slofs Horses Nightmare v1.0.7z (1.4 megabyte)
o Star Fleet Crew v0.1.zip (321.56 kilobyte)
o Summon Creature Pack Beta v1.0.zip (6.99 kilobyte)
o The Dead Can Dance v0.01.zip (2.8 kilobyte)
o The Necromancers Start v1.0.zip (63.72 kilobyte)
o Travellers updatev1.1.rar (21.38 kilobyte)
o Travellers v1.0.rar (6.64 kilobyte)
o Unicorn Sociability v1.0.zip (1.54 kilobyte)
o Waye Dog Shop v1.1.rar (63.28 kilobyte)
o WCGL Wilderness Creatures List v1.1.zip (3.36 kilobyte)
o Whistle Mod - Horse and Dog.rar (361.33 kilobyte)
o Wolf Packs v1.3.zip (14.27 kilobyte)
* Factions-Guilds
o Better Epic Dark Brotherhood v2.0.zip (1.05 megabyte)
o Dark Brotherhood Night Mother Money v2.0.zip (10.07 kilobyte)
o Dark Club Mod v1.0.rar (536.56 kilobyte)
o Epic Dark Brotherhood.zip (28.98 kilobyte)
o GuildItemOwnership.zip (147.41 kilobyte)
o GuildStorage v1.2.zip (6.84 kilobyte)
o NoGuildmasterKick v1.0.zip (2.16 kilobyte)
* Fixes-Patches
o Ahdarjis ring fix.zip (3.61 kilobyte)
o Anvil Church fix v1.0.zip (112.85 kilobyte)
o Anvil Recommendation Quest Fix v1.0.zip (2.21 kilobyte)
o Ati AA refraction fix v1.2.zip (37.56 kilobyte)
o Bigbox of Fixes v1.0.zip (224.55 kilobyte)
o Boethia Shrine Custom Race Fix v1.0.rar (1.45 kilobyte)
o Caminalda fix.zip (1.9 kilobyte)
o CFV Bloodgrass v0.2.rar (1.54 kilobyte)
o ChaseCamera Mod v1.01.zip (1.4 kilobyte)
o Custom Race Fix v1.0.rar (1.06 kilobyte)
o Daedra Shrine Level Requirement Remover v1.0.esp (77.71 kilobyte)
o DeParallaxer Mod Addon v1.1.zip (899.54 kilobyte)
o DeParallaxer mod v1.1.7z (26.21 megabyte)
o Dousing The Flames v1.1.zip (3.26 kilobyte)
o FathisFixV1.2.rar (2.69 kilobyte)
o Fighters Guild Dissapearences Mission Bug Fix Final.esp (412 bytes)
o Finger of the Mountain Fix v1.0.esp (915 bytes)
o Gem Price Fix Update.esp (8.98 kilobyte)
o HotKey Scroll-Fixed v1.4.rar (230.34 kilobyte)
o Imperial Watch Fixed Gauntlet Texture v1.1.zip (4.6 megabyte)
o Jewelry Enchantment Fix v1.0.zip (3.16 kilobyte)
o Knightfall fix.rar (693 bytes)
o Lion Pelt Fix v1.0.zip (3.5 kilobyte)
o Mages Guild Quest Fixes v3.0.zip (13.71 kilobyte)
o MD Armor fix v1.0.zip (958.42 kilobyte)
o No Load v1.0.zip (762 bytes)
o No More Annoying Messages v1.2.zip (2.04 kilobyte)
o No persistant enchantment glow fix.esp (3.61 kilobyte)
o No Psychic Guards v1.2.zip (2.51 kilobyte)
o Oblivion v1.1.425 BetaEnglish.exe (1.23 megabyte)
o oldblivion v0.11t2.zip (36.81 kilobyte)
o oldblivion v0.11t5.zip (44.35 kilobyte)
o Open Oblivion Gates.zip (9.96 kilobyte)
o Patch for Qarl mod 1024 v1.11.7z (2.13 megabyte)
o Patch for Qarl mod 2048 v1.11.7z (8.08 megabyte)
o Rockshatter fix.zip (1.08 kilobyte)
o Serenades Fix Compilation v1.0.esp (179 bytes)
o Specular Fix v1.1.esp (7.7 kilobyte)
o Thieves Guild Heirloom Quick Fix v1.0.zip (523 bytes)
o Triariis Hairfix v1.0.rar (25.9 megabyte)
o u-e4o1bc.rar (2.26 megabyte)
o Vanity Camera Smoother v1.01.zip (1.38 kilobyte)
* Items
o Amnesia Stone v1.1.zip (2.63 kilobyte)
o Bag of Infinity v0.5.zip (1.95 kilobyte)
o Better Lighting & Better Torches.rar (8.81 kilobyte)
o Better Looking Tools v1.1.zip (1.62 megabyte)
o Crazy Lokis Novelties v1.0.zip (121.46 kilobyte)
o Creepyfellow's Improved Barter Gold v1.0.zip (58.26 kilobyte)
o Crystal Ball Lamps v0.2.omod (210.02 kilobyte)
o Custom Paintings v1.0.rar (479.27 kilobyte)
o Cyrodiilic Brandy v1.0.rar (2.63 kilobyte)
o Drop Lit Torches in Combat v1.1.zip (3.96 kilobyte)
o Droppable Fading Torches v1.33b.zip (6.57 kilobyte)
o dyseso Prompt At 2 Items v1.0.rar (645 bytes)
o Excalibur's Bandages v2.0.zip (38.02 kilobyte)
o Gem Price Fix.esp (8.98 kilobyte)
o Glittering Prizes v1.0.rar (229.71 kilobyte)
o GoldWeight v1.0.ace (3.33 kilobyte)
o Helpfull Clutter v1.1.rar (4.14 kilobyte)
o Keychain v1.1.zip (30.78 kilobyte)
o Lantern v1.0.zip (77.05 kilobyte)
o Leveled item fix v1.1.rar (16.59 kilobyte)
o Lockpick Mold v1.0.zip (195.93 kilobyte)
o Luxury Custom Paintings Pack v1.0.rar (1015.74 kilobyte)
o MJY Paintings v0.1.rar (128.95 kilobyte)
o Muffins Golden Dishes v1.1.zip (437.55 kilobyte)
o New Flos Stuff v1.1.0.exe (26.94 megabyte)
o New Merchant Items v1.4.rar (72.67 megabyte)
o Nirnroot Tweak.esp (459 bytes)
o Overloads Custom Paintings v2.0.rar (1.19 megabyte)
o Painted Paintings Textures v1.0.zip (348.1 kilobyte)
o Paintings addon By faceless v1.0.zip (391.22 kilobyte)
o Paintings of Uthgar Thil v1.0.rar (52.62 kilobyte)
o Portable Bedroll v1.0.zip (4.62 kilobyte)
o Portable Fire and Tent v1.0.zip (3.81 kilobyte)
o Portable Stool v1.0.zip (2.33 kilobyte)
o Random Clutter 300 v1.0.zip (6.69 kilobyte)
o Rare Items v1.18.zip (21.44 kilobyte)
o Real Tools.zip (444.86 kilobyte)
o Reznod's Mannequins v3.0.zip (1.06 megabyte)
o Twinkling Gold v1.0.zip (16.19 kilobyte)
o Vagabonds Better Gold.7z (180.72 kilobyte)
* Leveling-Skills
o AFLevelMod v2.8.7.rar (39.9 kilobyte)
o ANB Dynamic Health Regen v1.0.zip (2.36 kilobyte)
o Anchakors Gardening and Growing v1.1.rar (918.76 kilobyte)
o Assassinace's Smithy v0.4.zip (4.08 megabyte)
o Attack and Defense Rebalance v1.0.zip (85.5 kilobyte)
o Attack and Hide bundle pack v2.1.zip (4.94 kilobyte)
o Axebane's Hunters Mod v2.0.zip (53.46 kilobyte)
o Balor Levelling - Vehem Edition v1.1c.zip (8.77 kilobyte)
o Better Destruction v1.1.rar (3.11 kilobyte)
o Better Enchanting and Spellmaking.zip (3.39 kilobyte)
o Better Power Attack v1.0.zip (1.41 kilobyte)
o Blind Lockpicking with Graphical Addition & Modmans Lock Difficulty Text Remover v2.1.zip (59.84 kilobyte)
o Bloodburn Hunger Mod v1.0.rar (13.66 kilobyte)
o Bofra's Level Rates Modified-1.2.zip (27.11 kilobyte)
o Combat Behavior Modification v2.1d.rar (491.16 kilobyte)
o CombatMod v2.0c.zip (4.21 kilobyte)
o Complete Gardening v1.21.zip (11.36 kilobyte)
o Deadlier Sneaking v1.1.zip (1.33 kilobyte)
o Deadlier Traps v1.0.zip (24.14 kilobyte)
o DEJ Harvest - Containers v0.8.zip (1.98 megabyte)
o DEJ Harvest v1.0.zip (2.48 megabyte)
o Dynamic Health Regen v1.2.zip (2.36 kilobyte)
o Encumbrance Mod v1.0.zip (694 bytes)
o Fatigue Adjusted v1.2.zip (3.43 kilobyte)
o Francescos leveled creatures items mod v2.6b.exe (6.59 megabyte)
o G s LootMod v2.4.71 Sage Bundle v1.68.rar (679.25 kilobyte)
o G s LootMod v2.51 Lite.rar (680.71 kilobyte)
o Galerion True Unarmored v2.0.zip (7.35 kilobyte)
o Grow Plants! v1.0.zip (515.26 kilobyte)
o Harvest v0.8 Containers.zip (1.98 megabyte)
o Harvest [Rewrite] v2.0.42.zip (30.08 kilobyte)
o Increased Training Allowance.esp (157 bytes)
o Ka'ls Weapon Rebalance v1.51wb.zip (98.51 kilobyte)
o Kal's Armor Rebalance v0.5.zip (27.44 kilobyte)
o Kal's Weapom Rebalance v1.51 HOTFIX.zip (98.74 kilobyte)
o KCAS v2.2.zip (173.66 kilobyte)


----------



## WeatherMan

o Kobus Stamina Mod v1.01.zip (12.12 kilobyte)
o Legendary Mastery v1.0.zip (3.13 kilobyte)
o Levelled Danger Sense Sneak Toggled Life Detect v0.4.zip (6.71 kilobyte)
o Lock Bash v1.0.zip (26.56 kilobyte)
o More Realistic Encumberment mod v0.81.zip (13.09 kilobyte)
o More Training.esp (351 bytes)
o Ns Balanced Weaponry v1.5.zip (45.64 kilobyte)
o Ns Weaponry v1.31.zip (37.81 kilobyte)
o OWEP v1.26.rar (109.93 kilobyte)
o Phitt's Worthwhile Thievery v2.0.rar (52.89 kilobyte)
o Primary Needs v1.35.7z (5.56 kilobyte)
o Q Carrying Capacity v1.0.rar (2.41 kilobyte)
o Q Gem Value Modifier v1.1.rar (69.14 kilobyte)
o Quest Award Leveling v1.55.zip (24.46 kilobyte)
o Real Combat v1.1.zip (1.73 kilobyte)
o Realistic Persuasion v1.8.zip (6.51 kilobyte)
o Retro Crafting and Fletching v1.6.3.rar (1.7 megabyte)
o Retro's and Valfus Hide Armor Tailoring Esp Only v0.7.3.rar (21.27 kilobyte)
o Retro's and Valfus Hide Armor Tailoring v0.7.rar (33.95 megabyte)
o Retro's Fletching and Imbueing v1.6.rar (1.46 megabyte)
o Retroactive health v1.1.zip (1.07 kilobyte)
o Retros Fletching Mod v1.5.rar (478.08 kilobyte)
o Retros Fur Armor Crafting v1.0.rar (7.67 kilobyte)
o Ryans Special Advantages and Disadvantages v0.3beta.zip (5.83 kilobyte)
o Sami's CombatMod v2.0.rar (3.62 kilobyte)
o SD Skill Diary v0.8.zip (14 kilobyte)
o Security Rebalance Traps and Bash Locks v1.26.zip (23.81 kilobyte)
o Simplified Leveling Mod v6.2.zip (8.61 kilobyte)
o Skill based harvest v1.1.zip (7.53 kilobyte)
o Skill based harvest with DEJ harvest v0.35.zip (18.51 kilobyte)
o Skills & Needs Part 1 - Sleep.rar (10.14 kilobyte)
o Skills & Needs Part 2 - Eat.rar (3.03 kilobyte)
o Sneak Master Perk Replacement.esp (1.6 kilobyte)
o Solaries Combat Stances v0.1.rar (5.89 kilobyte)
o Survival Suite Crafting v1.0.rar (73.87 kilobyte)
o The Arful Dodger v1.0.zip (10 kilobyte)
o Tougher Regen Settings v1.0.zip (1.71 kilobyte)
o XiDragons Artful Thievery v2.02.zip (19.76 kilobyte)
* Maps
o AntiquatedMap v1.1.7z (2.08 megabyte)
o Color Map of Cyrodiil NonSpoiler.zip (3.26 megabyte)
o Color Map of Cyrodiil Spoiler.zip (440.01 kilobyte)
o ColorMap Mod v1.1.zip (3.02 megabyte)
o Cyrodiil Terrain Map v2.1.zip (26.39 megabyte)
o cyrodiil.jpg (439.92 kilobyte)
o Elven Cartographers v1.0.zip (3.83 megabyte)
o House MapMarkers v1.2.zip (2.8 kilobyte)
o Landmarks.zip (4.91 kilobyte)
o Map of Cyrodiil v1.5.rar (3 megabyte)
o Oblivion-Map-Large.rar (19.53 megabyte)
o Old Map v1.0.rar (2.61 megabyte)
o Wheres My Horse v1.0.zip (2.87 kilobyte)
* Merchants
o Amajo7 Imperial furniture merchant v0.93.zip (12.42 kilobyte)
o Anvil Merchant Galley Houseboat v1.0.zip (4.85 megabyte)
o Black Soul Merchant.zip (1.77 kilobyte)
o Buy Lockpicks v1.0.zip (724 bytes)
o Dexfurax Merchant Equalizer v1.0.rar (14.36 kilobyte)
o Double Bartering Money v1.0.rar (78.69 kilobyte)
o Hero Shop v1.0.zip (111.4 kilobyte)
o Merchant Buys Stolen Goods v1.1.zip (29.62 kilobyte)
o Merchant Plus v0.30.zip (20.17 kilobyte)
o More Merchant Money v1.1.zip (72.4 kilobyte)
o Shady Lane v2.1.rar (29.54 kilobyte)
o Shady Sam MASTER MERCHANT v1.2.zip (6.96 kilobyte)
o The Black Market v1.0.zip (12.1 kilobyte)
o The Golden Arrow Archers Shop v1.6.zip (62.17 kilobyte)
o Unleveled shops v1.0.zip (9.68 kilobyte)
* Misc
o 24 Hour Respawn v1.0.zip (1.17 kilobyte)
o Arena Loot v1.1.zip (451.1 kilobyte)
o Arena Trainer Sparring v2.0.zip (1.6 megabyte)
o Better Beverages v1.0b.rar (1.85 kilobyte)
o Bounty Reduction Over Time v1.1.zip (7.71 kilobyte)
o Bounty Regional - decrease per day v1.04.rar (19 kilobyte)
o Dark Brotherhood Armor Bounty v1.0.zip (2.22 kilobyte)
o Guiles Light Arena v1.1.rar (2.16 kilobyte)
o Inebriation v1.21.zip (14.15 kilobyte)
o JV Arena Modification v0.9.rar (65.48 kilobyte)
o LBM Weathered Direction Signs v1.3.rar (7.85 megabyte)
o Lights out v1.0.zip (119.02 kilobyte)
o Lights v0.1.zip (16.87 kilobyte)
o Manufacturing Kit and Merchant Dialog investment v1.0.esp (285.74 kilobyte)
o MofoMojos FlyByU Crime Gold Mod v1.0.zip (807 bytes)
o MofoMojos Skooma Addiction v1.2.zip (9.11 kilobyte)
o More Arena Spectators v1.0.zip (27.61 kilobyte)
o Movable Bodies v1.0.zip (633 bytes)
o Much lighter bodies v1.0.zip (10.64 kilobyte)
o No Infamy Check At Altars v1.0.rar (2.48 kilobyte)
o No Refraction Gate v1.0.zip (1.9 megabyte)
o Oblivion - Complete game save.rar (3.12 megabyte)
o Portable Hole v1.1.zip (469.93 kilobyte)
o Quiet Feet v1.0.zip (6.02 kilobyte)
o Realistic Arena v1.0.rar (278.44 kilobyte)
o Regional Bounty v0.2.zip (4.96 kilobyte)
o Sigil Stones Expanded v0.02b.zip (4.02 kilobyte)
o Skooma Addiction v1.0.zip (3.54 kilobyte)
o Stealth Entrances v1.0.zip (36.98 kilobyte)
o Talos Bridge Lights v1.0.rar (2 kilobyte)
o Town Loot v1.0.zip (27.13 kilobyte)
o Unsafe Streets v1.0.zip (27.14 kilobyte)
o Update My Statue v1.0.zip (2.35 kilobyte)
* Music-Video
o 'Adagio for Oblivion'
* death.mp3 (662.49 kilobyte)
* tes4title.mp3 (5.43 megabyte)
o Classic Elder Scrolls Music.rar (1.25 megabyte)
o Generic Dungeon Drones 1.01 update.zip (3.8 megabyte)
o Generic Dungeon Drones.zip (19.15 megabyte)
o HardRock music replacer.rar (30.61 megabyte)
* Oblivion Fonts
o copperplate_font.zip (63.72 kilobyte)
o daedric_runes_font.zip (28.08 kilobyte)
o DarNified Theos Fonts v1.0.zip (166.31 kilobyte)
o Font Generator v1.8.zip (54.44 kilobyte)
o magic_cards_font.zip (18.58 kilobyte)
o Theo Kingthings Petrock Fonts v1.4.zip (371.22 kilobyte)
* OverHauls
o Adrenaline Oblivion v0.1b.rar (13.6 kilobyte)
o Adults Only Rating for Oblivion v1.0.zip (21.45 megabyte)
o Adventurers Oblivion v0.85.zip (697.95 kilobyte)
o AlternateStart v2.0.zip (178.77 kilobyte)
o AlternateStart v3.456.zip (190.94 kilobyte)
o AltStartv1.3.zip (11.81 kilobyte)
o AM's University Cosmetics v1.2.7z (3.44 megabyte)
o Ayleid Ruin Parallax Texture Pack v1.0.zip (13.17 megabyte)
o Borderless Cyrodiil v1.0.esp (10.98 kilobyte)
o BTMod AutoInstaller v2.20.rar (205.89 kilobyte)
o BTMod Customization Package v2.2.rar (675.23 kilobyte)
o Ebony Texture Replace v0.1.zip (5.2 megabyte)
o Fake HDR Lighting v1.1.zip (38.62 kilobyte)
o Gamechanges10 Final.esp (3.06 megabyte)
o Health & Magicka Overhaul v1.0.rar (3.73 kilobyte)
o Increased Value Mod v1.1.zip (20.84 kilobyte)
o Jarrod Oblivion new texture mod with patch.rar (61.04 megabyte)
o Jarrod Oblivion new texture mod-complete.rar (72.01 megabyte)
o Jarrods rock replacement mod v1.0.rar (10.85 megabyte)
o Kobayashis Oblivion Revamp v1.0.zip (583.48 kilobyte)
o Maquissars Deadly Vision.zip (1.48 megabyte)
o ModMan Custom Plugins v2.0.rar (9.4 kilobyte)
o More Adventurers v0.5.esp (33.48 kilobyte)
o More Realistic Encumberment mod v.61.zip (11.86 kilobyte)
o New Lands v1.0.rar (39.02 megabyte)
o No Obsolete Loot and Enemies v1.1.zip (1.36 kilobyte)
o Not So Adrenaline Oblivion v02b.zip (10.61 kilobyte)
o O.O.O. fix v1.2.zip (15.66 megabyte)
o Original Color Darker Nights v1.01.zip (301.35 kilobyte)
o Oscuros Oblivion Overhaul v1.23.zip (17.77 megabyte)
o Overloads Modpack v4.0 Full.rar (121.84 megabyte)
o Parallax cities part 1 v1.1.rar (10.61 megabyte)
o Parallax cities part 2 v1.1.rar (31.82 megabyte)
o Parallax cities part I+II Patch v1.2.rar (201.33 kilobyte)
o PFMs Unofficial Equipment Rarity Patch mod pack v2.1.zip (71.7 kilobyte)
o Qarl's Oblivion Texture Replacer landscape-1024.zip (84.99 megabyte)
o Qarl's Oblivion Texture Replacer landscape-2048.zip (345.43 megabyte)
o Random Oblivion v2.1.zip (27.4 kilobyte)
o Weapon and Armour Rebalance v1.0.zip (41.6 kilobyte)
* Quests
o Abecean Pirates v1.4 Meshes.zip (23.56 megabyte)
o Abecean Pirates v1.4 Textures.rar (11.68 megabyte)
o AGAINST THE ZEALOTS OF THE NINE v1.0.zip (8.13 megabyte)
o Altessian Trial Grounds v1.1.zip (8.74 megabyte)
o Beneath The Wall v1.0.zip (18.29 kilobyte)
o BloodScorn Castle v1.0.rar (994.34 kilobyte)
o Caldera 300 v1.0b.rar (14.52 megabyte)
o Cherydinhal Murder quest v2.0.esp (90.85 kilobyte)
o DLCMageTower [official].zip (15.22 megabyte)
o DLCOrrery [official].zip (15.36 megabyte)
o Dremora Nirnroot Farm v1.0.zip (12.03 kilobyte)
o Emertxe v1.0.zip (86.98 kilobyte)
o Epic Dark Brotherhood v1.4.zip (28.98 kilobyte)
o Forgotten Tomb v1.0.zip (116.73 kilobyte)
o Gantrano Sanctuary v1.1.esp (61.73 kilobyte)
o Ghostmere v1.0.rar (1.29 megabyte)
o Giant arenas v1.0.zip (128.73 kilobyte)
o Light Daedric Armour Two Brothers Quest v1.0.rar (7.28 megabyte)
o QM WaterFront Pirates.zip (16.2 kilobyte)
o Ring of Assassin Side Quest v1.0.zip (25.55 kilobyte)
o Ruins of Nalcarum v1.0.rar (92.76 kilobyte)
o Saints Claw v1.0.esp (11.47 kilobyte)
o Sentient Weapon v2.0.rar (119.77 megabyte)
o Shabah v1.0.zip (1.4 megabyte)
o Storytellers Brother v0.6.rar (11.88 megabyte)
o The Weather Wizard with Arena Fix v1.0.rar (5.13 megabyte)
o Trial of Achilles v1.3.rar (11.92 megabyte)
o Underground Assassin v0.6.zip (466.91 kilobyte)
o ZW AlchemicVamp v1.0.zip (5.31 kilobyte)
* UI
o Blue HUD Icons v1.0.zip (2.1 kilobyte)
o Borderless Icons v1.0.zip (20.99 kilobyte)
o Coloured Enemy Health v1.0.rar (34.68 kilobyte)
o Combined SneakEye Mover & Crosshair size reducer v1.1.zip (8.53 kilobyte)
o Crosshair Size Reduction v1.1.zip (2.37 kilobyte)
o Daegors Retextured UI Mod Emergency Files v1.0.zip (509.71 kilobyte)
o Daegors Retextured UI Mod v1.0.zip (255.09 kilobyte)
o DarkUI Load v2.zip (9.12 megabyte)
o DarkUI Major JimsUI Compilation v1.0.rar (4.5 megabyte)
o DarkUI v2.30.zip (11.64 megabyte)
o DarNified Interface Omod v1.0.zip (110.31 kilobyte)
o Fame Indicator v1.0.esp (318.01 kilobyte)
o Fame-Infamy-Bounty tracker v1.0.rar (1.71 kilobyte)
o Genos Crosshair v1.2.rar (23.33 kilobyte)
o Immersive Health Indication v1.1.zip (1.5 kilobyte)
o Immersive Interface v1.03.zip (879.52 kilobyte)
o Improved UI mod v2.01.rar (99.55 kilobyte)
o Larger Inventory v1.10.exe (418.25 kilobyte)
o MajorJims UI v1.0.zip (1.21 megabyte)
o Menu Video Replacement Calm Waters v1.1.rar (10.67 megabyte)
o Menu Video Replacement Scenery v1.0.zip (26.22 megabyte)
o Message Remover Pack v1.0.zip (3.14 kilobyte)
o Oblivion Time v1.0.rar (1020 bytes)
o TF timemod v1.1.rar (1.17 kilobyte)
o Third Person Crosshair v1.0.zip (4.9 kilobyte)
o Timekeeper Onscreen Clock v1.0.zip (3.47 kilobyte)
o WZ inventory v1.0.rar (156.49 kilobyte)
* Utilities
o ArchiveInvalidation.zip (432.94 kilobyte)
o blender_nif_scripts-1.5.2-windows.exe (461.68 kilobyte)
o Book Modders Resource v1.1.7z (598.32 kilobyte)
o BSA Commander v0.94.rar (328.99 kilobyte)
o BSA unpacker v0.6.7z (12.85 kilobyte)
o Character Changer v1.0.esp (3.01 kilobyte)
o Dialog Tuturial.zip (4.41 megabyte)
o ElderEdit v1.1.rar (655.09 kilobyte)
o ElderFaceCopy.rar (740.81 kilobyte)
o Focon v0.2.3.rar (1.2 megabyte)
o maya-6.5-nif-plugin-0.2-win.zip (243.45 kilobyte)
o Mod Links.zip (771.74 kilobyte)
o niflib-0.4-cpp-win.zip (1.39 megabyte)
o niflyze-1.1-win.zip (193.15 kilobyte)
o nifskope-0.8.1-windows.zip (2.42 megabyte)
o ObFontGen v1.12.zip (75.38 kilobyte)
o Oblivion Character Wizard v1.1.zip (28.34 kilobyte)
o Oblivion Content Validator v1.0.2.rar (909.29 kilobyte)
o Oblivion ESM ESP script Dumper v1.3.zip (10.62 kilobyte)
o Oblivion File Merger v0.1.zip (1.38 megabyte)
o Oblivion INI Tweaker.rar (74.03 kilobyte)
o Oblivion Objects resources v0.3.zip (10.7 megabyte)
o Oblivion Plugin Utility v7.0.zip (165.48 kilobyte)
o Oblivion Save Manager v1.7.3.zip (84.47 kilobyte)
o Oblivion Syntax v1.0.zip (8.39 kilobyte)
o Oblivion-Const-Set.exe (6.34 megabyte)
o OblivionCommands.zip (3.67 kilobyte)
o OblivionProfileMgr v1.5.zip (78.49 kilobyte)
o OBMM.zip (664.81 kilobyte)
o QuickChar v1.0.rar (3.19 kilobyte)
o Ren's Interior script.zip (218.58 kilobyte)
o TC Blank World.zip (2.42 megabyte)
o TES script Definition File for NotePad++ v1.0.0.zip (2.84 kilobyte)
o TESsnip.7z (23.16 kilobyte)
o TweakOblivion v4.16 B126.exe (729.44 kilobyte)
* Vampires
o Am VampireRing Quest.rar (411.5 kilobyte)
o Amulet of Divine Vampire v1.0.zip (2.34 kilobyte)
o Blood Potions for Vampires.esp (738 bytes)
o Cure Vampirism.rar (4.6 kilobyte)
o daywalkers_mod.esp (1.05 kilobyte)
o Di0x Vampire Revamp v1.0.rar (6.88 kilobyte)
o DLMyst Blood Potions for Kiyoshi Vampires.zip (3.04 kilobyte)
o GLoF Potion of Vampirism v1.0.zip (26.7 kilobyte)
o Half Vampire v1.0.esp (34.13 kilobyte)
o JaySuS Vampire Mod v3.5.rar (1009.58 kilobyte)
o Kiyoshis New Vampires v1.22.zip (13.75 kilobyte)
o Movie Vampires v1.5.zip (449.01 kilobyte)
o ParasiteX New Vampires v1.52.rar (364.55 kilobyte)
o Turn to a Vampire Potion v1.0t.rar (1.68 kilobyte)
o Vampire Alchemy v1.1.zip (61.67 kilobyte)
o Vampire Cure Potions v1.0.zip (1.12 kilobyte)
o Vampire Hunters Sight Toggle v1.3.rar (3.29 kilobyte)
o Vampires District v1.01.esp (368.56 kilobyte)
* Weapons
o 300 Weapon Necro Edition.esp (87.45 kilobyte)
o 300 Weapons v1.7.zip (14.44 kilobyte)
o Akaviri Imports Fixed esp v1.1.esp (52.4 kilobyte)
o Akaviri Imports v1.0.rar (13.93 megabyte)
o Arrow Enchanter v2.0.zip (12.8 kilobyte)
o Arrow Velocity v1.0.zip (5.62 kilobyte)
o Arrows Rebalanced Mark II v2.0.rar (3.16 kilobyte)
o Artifacts of Tamriel 300 v1.8.zip (16.16 megabyte)
o Ayleid Weapon Enchantments v1.2.zip (6.08 kilobyte)
o Better staffs texture v1.0.rar (10.58 megabyte)
o Bow of Shadows v1.0.esp (2.19 kilobyte)
o Evantals Dual Wielding v2.5a.rar (4.22 megabyte)
o Final Fantasy 7 Weapons Pack 1.rar (5.02 megabyte)
o FlameGlass Eqiupment v1.0.zip (9.95 megabyte)
o Golden Elven Weapons v1.0.zip (1.57 megabyte)
o HighRes Staff v1.0.zip (2.1 megabyte)
o Improved Staff Textures v1.0.rar (9.91 megabyte)
o Increased Bow Damage v1.0.zip (4.42 kilobyte)
o Kals Severians Katanas v1.2.zip (4.1 megabyte)
o Katanas.zip (1.22 megabyte)
o Klan material mod v1.0 and Severians Katanas v1.1.zip (3.32 megabyte)
o Legolas White Knives v1.1.rar (371.82 kilobyte)
o Light Weapons v1.1.zip (23.9 kilobyte)
o Lilarcor v0.9.4.2.exe (5.3 megabyte)
o Mighty Bows Mods Set v1.01.zip (2.72 kilobyte)
o More Arrows Recovered.esp (496 bytes)
o Old School Artifacts v1.0.zip (70.3 kilobyte)
o Real Masamune v1.0.rar (822.5 kilobyte)
o Realistic weapon weights v1.0.esp (201.87 kilobyte)
o Ren's KnockOut Arrows v0.95.rar (5.18 kilobyte)
o Scabbard Sheath for Umbra v1.0.zip (559.64 kilobyte)
o Severians Katanas v1.2.rar (3.77 megabyte)
o Soul Reaver v1.0.zip (271.83 kilobyte)
o Staffs Polearms and Spears v1.0.zip (2.31 megabyte)
o Tamrielic Artifacts v1.0.zip (10.88 kilobyte)
o Tdas Scythe Mod v1.2.zip (3.08 megabyte)
o Urbul's Arrows v1.0.zip (941.95 kilobyte)
o Visually Enchanted Customizer.zip (747.45 kilobyte)
Visually Enchanted Weapons 2.1.zip (3.77 kilobyte)
o Wolfs Staves v1.0.zip (303.44 kilobyte)
o Wristblades v1.1.rar (889.53 kilobyte)


----------



## skidude

whoa


----------



## WeatherMan

Hi again FELLOW FELLOWS!

lol

Right now I have a Oblivion installation, STOCK.

Here is what I wan't to mod.

Shivering Isles
Knights of the Nine + All the shit that comes with it.
Patch 1.2.0416 Shivering Isles
Quarls Texture Pack 3 
Osuro's Oblivion Overhaul 3 (Then Patch it)
Unofficial Oblivion Patch 3
Silence Mod
Better Inperfect Water Mod
Natural Environments Mod
Texian Window Lighting System Mod
Coloured Map Mod
Indexed Tabs.

Basically want advice as to what order to install these things in?

Shivering Isles, KOTN, Shivring Patch, Unofficial Patch, QT3, OOO and then the small mods?

Would that be best?


----------



## DirtyD86

Bootup05 said:


> Hi again FELLOW FELLOWS!
> 
> lol
> 
> Right now I have a Oblivion installation, STOCK.
> 
> Here is what I wan't to mod.
> 
> Shivering Isles
> Knights of the Nine + All the shit that comes with it.
> Patch 1.2.0416 Shivering Isles
> Quarls Texture Pack 3
> Osuro's Oblivion Overhaul 3 (Then Patch it)
> Unofficial Oblivion Patch 3
> Silence Mod
> Better Inperfect Water Mod
> Natural Environments Mod
> Texian Window Lighting System Mod
> Coloured Map Mod
> Indexed Tabs.
> 
> Basically want advice as to what order to install these things in?
> 
> Shivering Isles, KOTN, Shivring Patch, Unofficial Patch, QT3, OOO and then the small mods?
> 
> Would that be best?



i would do all the official plugins first, then add the others one or two at a time and check for compatability. that way if something goes to hell, you have a chance of narrowing down the problem


----------



## wellhellothere

Do all of those mods exist?? ^


----------



## DirtyD86

wellhellothere said:


> Do all of those mods exist?? ^



if you can think of something, someone has probably made a mod for it


predator mod 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdgYIm9kXYs


----------



## Ramodkk

Holy shit, that Predator mod is an amazing job


----------



## DirtyD86

this is how you know you've been playing too much oblivion... i didn't do this myself. i went to uninstall COD4 and for some reason the oblivion symbol was displayed


----------



## skidude

I spy subliminal messages


----------



## DirtyD86

oblivion was the reason cod4 was being uninstalled...almost like it was taunting it


----------



## teamhex

DirtyD86 said:


> use this site: http://www.esmarttax.com/
> 
> i filed mine on 1/31 and got the federal refund today, THREE days later
> 
> !



Really!!? That would be nice to get it quick. I'm looking into purchasing my first pistol  

Is it easier then doing it on paper or? I use the EZ form normally, but I have to do it slowly or I get confused, that and I don't want to screw up.
It would be nice to have something that does the math for you and everything.


----------



## DirtyD86

teamhex said:


> Really!!? That would be nice to get it quick. I'm looking into purchasing my first pistol
> 
> Is it easier then doing it on paper or? I use the EZ form normally, but I have to do it slowly or I get confused, that and I don't want to screw up.
> It would be nice to have something that does the math for you and everything.



they make it very simple. you just copy information straight from your w-2 to the website. if you only lived in one state in 2008, and aren't claiming work or medical expenses etc, you should be able to finish it in 20, maybe 30 minutes.


----------



## teamhex

DirtyD86 said:


> they make it very simple. you just copy information straight from your w-2 to the website. if you only lived in one state in 2008, and aren't claiming work or medical expenses etc, you should be able to finish it in 20, maybe 30 minutes.



Sweet and its free?  So it sends them a small portion of the check or something?  What are they getting out of it?


----------



## thermophilis

I just installed a mod called "Dude where's my horse." It makes a quest that puts a marker on the last horse you rode, very useful IMO. Also "Expanded Hotkeys," it really, really improves the hotkeys in the game, and I definitely recommend installing it, takes a little bit of getting used to though.


----------

